# Moving service from Tucson to GDL



## SFO2GDL (11 mo ago)

Hi folks,
Been in GDL for about a year and a half and would like to move items from a storage unit in Tucson to GDL. We initially drove from SFO to GDL and packed as much as we could in the car. Now, we want some of our art and other goods. These are belongings that fit in a 5x5 storage unit. We'd rather not drive to Tucson and then drive back to GDL and are looking for a service. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The movers I contacted weren't interested in such small amounts of stuff - one said flatly no, another said "minimum $5000". You have to have a Menaje de Casa to use a mover. 

Driving back for it is going to be your easiest and cheapest option. I have done 2 trips back to Texas from Cancun with a van and have one more to go this spring....


----------



## SFO2GDL (11 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> The movers I contacted weren't interested in such small amounts of stuff - one said flatly no, another said "minimum $5000". You have to have a Menaje de Casa to use a mover.
> 
> Driving back for it is going to be your easiest and cheapest option. I have done 2 trips back to Texas from Cancun with a van and have one more to go this spring....


Hey! Thanks for this helpful reply, much appreciated. What is a menaje de casa? And where would I obtain one?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

I believe the "menaje de casa" is initiated by you at your local Mexican Consulate in the US.

Did a quick search here on Expat Forum...here are just a couple I came across:








Menaje de casa


Is Menaje still a good example of the information and level of detail required? I'm packing up and trying to keep track of what is in each box, but don't have the visa or actual forms yet.




www.expatforum.com












Menaje de Casa question


We are planning to move to Queretaro this coming summer and I plan to apply for a Permanente Resedencial visa. From what I have previously read I thought we would not have to go to Mexico first to finalize the visa before bringing our household goods using a Menaje De Casa. Yesterday I read...




www.expatforum.com





MX info here:


https://www.gob.mx/sre/acciones-y-programas/certificado-de-menaje-de-casa-8024


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

If you bring the stuff in yourself you don't need a Menaje de Casa, but you can use one and it might save you money. But whether it saves you enough to be worth the hassle of getting it is a different calculation. 

Everything on the Menaje de Casa has to be brought in the same load, you can only get one once and it's only good for one border crossing.

Don't call what you have "art". Call it 'wall decorations'. That's some specific advice I got somewhere along the way from one of the pro cross-border movers that I talked to. 

I didn't bother with a Menaje de Casa because I would have had to fly to seattle to get it, and had multiple van-loads to bring in, and would have exceeded the six-month time window. 

Most of what I brought in got valued at $0 (clothes, furniture, tools, kitchenware), the only things they seemed to be really charging for were electronics. I paid $0 the first trip and I think around $100 the second (I had a 55" TV that trip). I have one more trip left to make. So I will probably end up spending more than the $130 fee for the Menaje de Casa on duty, but less than the cost of airfare to seattle + $130.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

SFO2GDL said:


> Hi folks,
> Been in GDL for about a year and a half and would like to move items from a storage unit in Tucson to GDL. We initially drove from SFO to GDL and packed as much as we could in the car. Now, we want some of our art and other goods. These are belongings that fit in a 5x5 storage unit. We'd rather not drive to Tucson and then drive back to GDL and are looking for a service. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thank you!


Try emailing this person. He's in your area and does this sort of thing with his personal truck/trailer.

toyhauler4u at g mail dot com


----------

